# Ruger PC Carbine .9mm



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Received a new Ruger carbine last week model 19100 from my LGS for a good price. He did not kill me on the cost and I left the store $610.87 less than I went in with. I have several Ruger SR9E, SR9 and a SR9c and they all take the same 17 round mags. This one shipped with a Security9 mag. I have range tested it two times now and it has NO issues with any of the 8 SR9 mags or the Security9 mag. Got it for fun and a mate for our SR9 series of firearms and property protection.
*It is very accurate but my eyes are really bad. I need a new pair of safety glass's that have some magnification. Anyone again have recommendations on where to get a pair?
*Ordered a set of fiber optic front sights for now and will see if that helps. Due in days.
*Tested it with Blazer 115gr and 124gr. No issues. Fed it a bunch of other brands after testing it out and it ate all of them. I shot at 50ft. with Blazer 124gr. (in photo) and noticed my eyes are in need of some assistance.
*Will update as time allows. I noticed the other old timers at my club have installed Muzzle Breaks. Anyone have a source for any muzzle breaks?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Anyone again have recommendations on where to get a pair?


https://www.google.com/search?q=eba...22i29i30l7.43315j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Received a new Ruger carbine last week model 19100 from my LGS for a good price. He did not kill me on the cost and I left the store $610.87 less than I went in with. I have several Ruger SR9E, SR9 and a SR9c and they all take the same 17 round mags. This one shipped with a Security9 mag. I have range tested it two times now and it has NO issues with any of the 8 SR9 mags or the Security9 mag. Got it for fun and a mate for our SR9 series of firearms and property protection.
> *It is very accurate but my eyes are really bad. I need a new pair of safety glass's that have some magnification. Anyone again have recommendations on where to get a pair?
> *Ordered a set of fiber optic front sights for now and will see if that helps. Due in days.
> *Tested it with Blazer 115gr and 124gr. No issues. Fed it a bunch of other brands after testing it out and it ate all of them. I shot at 50ft. with Blazer 124gr. (in photo) and noticed my eyes are in need of some assistance.
> ...


Nice guns , glad everything synced together reliably!

If you ever needed your guns outside of the range in a situation, you'll probably be wearing your prescription glasses. 
Why not try a pair of safety glasses that go over your prescription glasses.

I should have first asked if you wore prescription glasses, lol. 
If you do wear prescription glasses, you can get them in z87 safety lenses , I would think.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

pic said:


> Nice guns , glad everything synced together reliably!
> 
> If you ever needed your guns outside of the range in a situation, you'll probably be wearing your prescription glasses.
> Why not try a pair of safety glasses that go over your prescription glasses.
> ...


*Thanks you guys for the data. GW last year helped me with finding a place to locate some I just lost the link. I think I am going to first try getting a pair of safety glasses that go over the readers/bi-focal I have now. Going to try and get out locally. If not attempt again to order online. Last order never arrived and had to get a payment put back on card.
*Ruger PCC9. They are nice I tried to purchase a older one with wood on it to go with my "P" series but nobody wanted to part with theirs. This one will do and for me it is a practical to use for fun at the range and around the property. If needed once I get it tested more for reliability I think it would also allow me time to access other firearms if SHTF.
Have a great day!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Trying to practice what I do out and about on our property at the range for getting a good sight picture. I will come up with a answer on the safety glass and it gives me another reason to get to the range more. Not that I need another reason but I want to train for practical shooting not just target.
*Getting older and several friends have Red Dots and other optics. I am a iron/fiber optic die hard so I may have to learn some new tricks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost bought a Ruger Carbine earlier this year - but decided to get a Beretta CX4 again instead.

But, congrats!

I have a nice optic on mine, but I still have not gotten around to sighting it in. With neck issues, I plan to wait until after the holidays. More than likely, I will have to do a trip to the chiropractor after I sight it in.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Having neck issues also, if you haven't had an MRI, get one. Make sure it's a 3t imagining quality machine, makes a difference, Good luck


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

After my eye surgery I went from very near-sighted to slightly far-sighted & replaced my old glasses with these. For pistols .5 works best for me. I haven't tried my rifle yet but I got Williams fiber optic sights for it which I hope to install soon. I may or may not need magnification for it. http://elvex-0.shptron.com/c/eye-protection_bifocal-full-magnifying-safety-glasses_rx-500 Got mine on Amazon but they didn't display all magnifications.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Having neck issues also, if you haven't had an MRI, get one. Make sure it's a 3t imagining quality machine, makes a difference, Good luck


No, I have had an MRI before... I ended up paying cash for it because I did not want to wait on insurance approval... All together, I have spent like $13k (after insurance) within 2.5 years. I even had to sell some guns to pay for it. Hail damage check for my car went towards that too, as did tax returns...

I do have arthritis in the neck and back on the right side. The MRI showed that... But that is not the real cause of my problems. Short version - optical migraines. Glasses cause some issues in my brain. I have fought it for 2 decades. However, I am older now...

The main symptom of everything is glasses causing optical migraines. I do not get actual headaches, though. Instead, trouble concentrating, nausea, light sensitivity, and the worst symptom is - neck muscle tightness.

How is that the worst? Well, the muscles tighten up so much, that my neck locks up constantly. At its worst, about 3 years ago - I was going to the chiropractor 3x a day. Yes, a day. Weekends were torture because I had no solution. I had to suffer until Monday. Every once in a while, the Chiropractor would see me on a Saturday 1x.

And even then, 3x a day wasn't enough. Sometimes it would lock up so bad that it affected the blood flow to my brain, and it was very difficult to get to the chiropractor for him to knock it loose when that happened. I kept having to leave work constantly... Then, it would happen again a couple of hours later.... And, at the very beginning, my hands went numb all the time too (that's gone now)

With the arthritis now, the bones are not smooth anymore. So, this tight neck thing used to just be uncomfortable. Now, the bones are rough and that causes things to get stuck when the muscles tighten up...

I have seen 13 or 14 doctors for this in the past 3 years. No one really knows how to help me. I did botox in the neck, dry needling (this is pure torture - ouch), acupuncture, physical therapy, trigger point injections, nasty migraine prescriptions (had horrible side effects - even blisters in the nose from 1, and I could not sweat).... Finally, during the start of the covid crisis, I got to work from home 2.5 months. I worked in front of a window everyday and away from fluorescent lights. I got better. At the best - I managed to go 7 weeks without a chiropractor visit.

Now, I go to the chiropractor 2-3x a month. It's better. I changed about 7 or 8 things around the time I started working from home, though. I do not know which one (or combination) is what helped. But, I am better. I am glad for the relief. The stress of all this was ridiculous when it was at its worst. I could barely move at all without getting stuck.

But, even now - if I get into certain positions, it can cause my neck to get stuck. And, sitting with a rifle is one of those things...

I tried 8 pairs of new glasses and contacts - nothing helped. Strangely enough - 1 thing that got me a little better - I have to tilt my glasses on my face at a 45 degree angle. That got rid of the "foggy brain" I had for several years prior... And, I did not even know it was coming from that until I did it (so, it had been affecting me longer than I realized). I am tired of wearing my glasses this way, but it helps. It increases the focal length, which somehow helps me...

Anyway - sorry to write a small book. But, my issue is rather complicated...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sounds familiar you guys!
I had neck surgery 13 years ago. They replaced C3 & C4 vertebrae that gave me motion and feeling back. Along with getting motion and feeling back you get the pain back too. My eyes with bi focal glasses causes migraines not headaches. This glass's issue is getting old for me. I just need readers to see anything close up.
*I can handle sighting in my pistols and revolvers well enough for the most part. It is with my long guns I can not see the front sight. Anyway when I tested my carbine I noticed this time around I needed to address the glasses issue. Working on it now. Need to work it out


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> No, I have had an MRI before... I ended up paying cash for it because I did not want to wait on insurance approval... All together, I have spent like $13k (after insurance) within 2.5 years. I even had to sell some guns to pay for it. Hail damage check for my car went towards that too, as did tax returns...
> 
> I do have arthritis in the neck and back on the right side. The MRI showed that... But that is not the real cause of my problems. Short version - optical migraines. Glasses cause some issues in my brain. I have fought it for 2 decades. However, I am older now...
> 
> ...


Sorry for the uncomfortable, painful situation, kinda ruins the quality of life big time. 
I'm not gonna even suggest anything, you've heard it all already, just wishing you some pain relief.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Sounds familiar you guys!
> I had neck surgery 13 years ago. They replaced C3 & C4 vertebrae that gave me motion and feeling back. Along with getting motion and feeling back you get the pain back too. My eyes with bi focal glasses causes migraines not headaches. This glass's issue is getting old for me. I just need readers to see anything close up.
> *I can handle sighting in my pistols and revolvers well enough for the most part. It is with my long guns I can not see the front sight. Anyway when I tested my carbine I noticed this time around I needed to address the glasses issue. Working on it now. Need to work it out


Was your loss of feeling going down your arms?


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

pic said:


> Was your loss of feeling going down your arms?


Both arms more on the left with some days being unable to move/control left arm. Nerves pinched and damaged. After surgery almost immediately I could feel again. It took 3 months to be able to move and control left arm/hand. Total recovery almost eight months. For me it was worth it but the feeling came back as well as the pain. I would have done the surgery earlier if I knew how well I could get my control and feeling back. No more spasms and still able to use arm and hand. I am very grateful.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Sorry for the uncomfortable, painful situation, kinda ruins the quality of life big time.
> I'm not gonna even suggest anything, you've heard it all already, just wishing you some pain relief.


Thanks. I have spent hours trying to find something on the internet that matches my symptoms, with no luck...

I can't even buy a car without trepidation. I bought a new Rogue about 3 years ago. After I had it for a full day, I started to get some symptoms from my eyes.... This was a little while before the neck issue really hit its peak... I got the trouble concentrating, nausea, instant fatigue and stiff neck.

The windshield is basically a giant lens (I've talked to the eye doctor about this). A lot of engineering goes into designing the windshield, so it is not distorted. Somehow - the windshield set off my symptoms again. I had the car for 2 weeks, and I finally had to trade it in. I lost like $3k on the car, as I had about 1000 miles on it by that point. I found something else that worked for me... BY luck (too long to type that story out)

But now, I have to borrow a car from the dealer for 2-3 days before I can be sure. Before I can buy it. And, many dealers won't let me do that...

I almost bought a new car a year ago - exact same model I have, just a newer year. I got to try out 3 of them. 1 of them set off my migraines. 1 got sold before I decided, and I almost bought 1. In the end, I wasn't sure... I cannot afford to go thru that again and lose the $$. Last time, my trade in had already been sold, so I couldn't even get my old car back...

It is a lot of pressure for me to buy a new car - I have an issue no one ever thinks about when they decide. It should be fun to buy a new car. It is super stressful. I REALLY have to pay attention to myself to see if I am feeling worse. And, on a normal day, I have back pain and neck pain. So, is it just normal pain, or is it from the windshield... When you are that paranoid about closing the deal and then having it bite you again, it can be hard to tell.

I wouldn't wish this on anymore.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks. I have spent hours trying to find something on the internet that matches my symptoms, with no luck...
> 
> I can't even buy a car without trepidation. I bought a new Rogue about 3 years ago. After I had it for a full day, I started to get some symptoms from my eyes.... This was a little while before the neck issue really hit its peak... I got the trouble concentrating, nausea, instant fatigue and stiff neck.
> 
> ...


Wishing you an adaptive program or a pinpoint diagnosis to help you through your trying times.
I'm in Florida, , but I flew North to see a few specialists. I'm amazed how one Drs diagnosis can differ from the next specialist. 
If you're ever up north, check out DR KEVIN WALTERS (U of R ) said I wasn't gonna give any opinions, I apologize for that. 
Migraines along with stress , will wipe out your cognitive, short term memory During these painful days. , it's not a permanent loss, but a temporary obstruction . 
Good luck my friend, wishing you well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Both arms more on the left with some days being unable to move/control left arm. Nerves pinched and damaged. After surgery almost immediately I could feel again. It took 3 months to be able to move and control left arm/hand. Total recovery almost eight months. For me it was worth it but the feeling came back as well as the pain. I would have done the surgery earlier if I new how well I could get my control and feeling back. No more spasms and still able to use arm and hand. I am very grateful.


Did they use the mobi type disc ( I think they are spring loaded, not sure) ( maintains flexibility) instead of a fusion. 
We should avoid the fusion whenever possible. 
Hopefully the pain you now endure is a manageable pain. Best wishes


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Sounds familiar you guys!
> I had neck surgery 13 years ago. They replaced C3 & C4 vertebrae that gave me motion and feeling back. Along with getting motion and feeling back you get the pain back too. My eyes with bi focal glasses causes migraines not headaches. This glass's issue is getting old for me. I just need readers to see anything close up.
> *I can handle sighting in my pistols and revolvers well enough for the most part. It is with my long guns I can not see the front sight. Anyway when I tested my carbine I noticed this time around I needed to address the glasses issue. Working on it now. Need to work it out


Get a pair of prescription, with the cut in bifocal, the progressives IMO can bring on a headache n blurry vision. 
What I did was instead of making my glasses transitional, I had them permanently shaded at 40- 50 %, I think it was 50 %. 
It sounds like an extreme amount of shading, but very unnoticeable to the wearer, I can use them for night driving also which cuts down the glare. 
Theses are my everyday wearing glasses. Just an idea to think about. 
I do realize what works for me, doesn't work for everyone else, for sure. 
Good luck on finding that perfect setup that fits your needs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Wishing you an adaptive program or a pinpoint diagnosis to help you through your trying times.
> I'm in Florida, , but I flew North to see a few specialists. I'm amazed how one Drs diagnosis can differ from the next specialist.
> If you're ever up north, check out DR KEVIN WALTERS (U of R ) said I wasn't gonna give any opinions, I apologize for that.
> Migraines along with stress , will wipe out your cognitive, short term memory During these painful days. , it's not a permanent loss, but a temporary obstruction .
> Good luck my friend, wishing you well.


Thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Received a new Ruger carbine last week model 19100 from my LGS for a good price. He did not kill me on the cost and I left the store $610.87 less than I went in with. I have several Ruger SR9E, SR9 and a SR9c and they all take the same 17 round mags. This one shipped with a Security9 mag. I have range tested it two times now and it has NO issues with any of the 8 SR9 mags or the Security9 mag. Got it for fun and a mate for our SR9 series of firearms and property protection.
> *It is very accurate but my eyes are really bad. I need a new pair of safety glass's that have some magnification. Anyone again have recommendations on where to get a pair?
> *Ordered a set of fiber optic front sights for now and will see if that helps. Due in days.
> *Tested it with Blazer 115gr and 124gr. No issues. Fed it a bunch of other brands after testing it out and it ate all of them. I shot at 50ft. with Blazer 124gr. (in photo) and noticed my eyes are in need of some assistance.
> ...


Necro resurrection post apologies first. Sorry!
I am picking up my new PC9 this next week and was curious about how you like yours after a couple of years. Did you ever add an optic? 
I hope you are doing well.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Glad to hear yours is coming home. Enjoy it.
My Ruger PCC9 turned out to be very dependable and a fun carbine to train with. Never put a optic on it yet but did put a fiber optic front site. Worked on my site picture with glasses and training. This carbine everyone should try for it meets many needs and is just FUN to train with.
*I love having this carbine for a option in home defense and property defense. 
*Runs same mags as our Ruger 9E, SR9 and SR9c. (works good for bugout bag if SHTF)
*I just put a vertical front end grip on mine and spent some time adjusting for accuracy.(shot high) Had a blast with it at the range and started to get much better groups at 75yards with some range time.(will get pics later)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Glad to hear yours is coming home. Enjoy it.
> My Ruger PCC9 turned out to be very dependable and a fun carbine to train with. Never put a optic on it yet but did put a fiber optic front site. Worked on my site picture with glasses and training. This carbine everyone should try for it meets many needs and is just FUN to train with.
> *I love having this carbine for a option in home defense and property defense.
> *Runs same mags as our Ruger 9E, SR9 and SR9c. (works good for bugout bag if SHTF)
> *I just put a vertical front end grip on mine and spent some time adjusting for accuracy.(shot high) Had a blast with it at the range and started to get much better groups at 75yards with some range time.(will get pics later)


Mine will be fed via many Glock magazines so the Ruger mag won't be needed. If you could use it just PM me your info and i will send it out gratis.
Since it is gun deer hunting season for another week my range will be busy with people who are wondering why they missed with a gun they haven't touched for a year, so I will wait it out and go when I can have the place to myself. I will need a bit of time for mounting optics and dry fire practice with my Laserlyte 9mm training cartridge before I go to the range anyway. Might look for some sort of case too.
My patience is not my strong suit, but one more day to get it won't kill me, I guess......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a tennis racket bag that I used as my CX4 case. I bought it years ago for a PS90, but the CX4 also fits.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a couple of higher end backpacks that may fill the bill. The take down is stupid simple and quick on these Ruger PCs so I am going to try to take advantage of that element of disguise.
I do own a violin case but that might be a bit of a cliche.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I have a couple of higher end backpacks that may fill the bill. The take down is stupid simple and quick on these Ruger PCs so I am going to try to take advantage of that element of disguise.
> I do own a violin case but that might be a bit of a cliche.


Well, I like to be able to carry it and have it not be obvious it is a rifle. 

I also actually have a rifle case made like a guitar case. For a short period of time, Academy was selling them. They have long since been discontinued, and I had someone offer me $100 for it on another forum once. I like it, and am not getting rid of it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I got a call from my LGS at 9:30 A.M. saying that my P.C. 9 has arrived from Buds' Guns.










I am in the process of hanging sights and lights and stuff on it. I might take a scouting trip to the range to see if there is room for a quick sight in.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Last night I played with my new PC carbine a bit out in the shop. Turns out that the Laserlyte 9mm training cartridge co-witnesses precisely with my iron sights. A good thing indeed! So building off of that success, I mounted my cheap but trusty Truglo dot sight on it and adjusted it to co-witness with the Laserlyte also, simple as Pi using the neighbors' shed 70 yards out as a backdrop/target. Then to push my luck a bit I did the same thing with my Olight Baldr green laser/600 lumen light combo. I know that it sounds like a house of cards, but the Laserlyte theoretically should shine straight down the barrel at the impact point of the projectile.
Sighting the dot sight and Olight laser at the same point (from the Laserlyte) should have everything synced up so sighting in at the range should be quick, with few rounds fired.








These were the first eight or ten shots with the gun at about fifteen yards offhand. My mad scientist methods worked pretty good.








This is pretty much a mag dump with a Glock 33 round mag with both eyes open watching the dot and laser with my right eye, and the laser alone with my left. The gun is a lot of fun to shoot!

There were no malfunctions or issues with the gun. My impression is that it is very accurate and deserves a better quality optic than the Truglo. Once gun deer season is over and I can be a range hog, I will post bench rest targets at a more realistic range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear it worked 100%!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Glad to hear it worked 100%!!!


Thanks,
It feels like a 10/22 that grew up a bit. 
I used aftermarket mags, (Magpul) for the first 42 rounds and G17 mags after. No difference at all.
I will admit that when I initially cleaned and lubricated the weapon I cycled the action hundreds of times to smooth things out. It helped.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My trusty old Tro-glo dot sight has a centerline +- 2 3/8" above the bore axis of the PC9 and since this little carbine is most useful at 100 yards or less, that is a problem for me.
Depending on what yardage I zero at there will be an intersection of the sight plane and the bullet trajectory that cross at the zero yardage and will be 2 3/8" low at the muzzle, 0" at the zero yardage and the trajectory will rise above the zero beyond that.
My simple solution is to just put on a reflex sight with a sighting plane just over an inch above the bore. That is very close to the height of the OEM ghost ring and front post. I think with a 50 yard zero I should be able to hit my targets without guessing so much on the elevation. Anyway, FEDEX will drop off my new reflex sight on Monday and I will find out.
From what I could find on the web, I should be able to use the iron sights looking through the reflex sight but co-witness won't be an option.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to do 50 yard zeros on all my rifles. But at 100 yards, you are much lower than with a 15 yard zero.

I posted the ballistics of a 15 yard zero with 9mm on my CX4 thread. That is what I ended up going with.

But until this gun, I did a 50 yard zero for years too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I swapped out my Tru-glo red dot for a Bushnell Advance reflex sight. added a sling lug for my Harris bipod, added a Super sling, and mounted an Olight Baldr green laser/600 lumen light combo just for fun.
I am going to the range tomorrow and see how all these parts play together.
The Bushnell rides low enough to use the iron sights but not by much, co-witness won't be possible. Anyway the new sight allows me to use a proper cheek weld rather than riding the stock with my jaw bone. I will post a range report (using real targets) tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well my luck with the Bushnell Advance reflex sight was disappointing. It worked for a mag or two and then shifted off of the target completely. I stripped it off and it shot fine with the iron sights. 
The iron sights are great for me if the light conditions are right for me but not ideal. I ordered Tandemkross "Eagle Eye" fiber optic sights (front and rear) for $60 and then sort out what I want for optics or even if I want optics on a rifle like this. It is sub-zero right now in Wisconsin so I will happily wait on the fiber optics to arrive. 🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

With apologies to @berettatoter for hijacking, I finally got my sights figured out on my Ruger PC9. The "ghost ring" peep sight set up are shelved for Tandemkross Eagle Eye fiber optic sights for now. The optic is a home run with the Sig Romeo 5 model SOR52001 red dot sight. This thing is epic! 



I sighted in at twenty-five yards and off a makeshift rest I was shooting ragged holes in my target. Please watch the video to the end if you can. It involves a twelve gauge assaulting a Romeo!
I plan to buy two more of these Sigs for my SD shotgun and my 10/22 respectively.


----------

